# The Hideaway Knife



## Phil Elmore (May 21, 2004)

*The Hideaway*


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, very cool blade. Very easy to conceal. Just one question for you Phil... 


> This is easily one of the best neck knives I've owned in a long time.  As a semi-custom blade it obviously isn't cheap, but it's a well-designed, well-executed piece whose elegant form follows its ruthless function.  I strongly encourage you to explore the Hideaway option if you're in need of a neck knife for concealed carry and self-defense.
> 
> When you contact FS, tell her The Martialist recommended her.



If I contact FS and say that you sent me... what do _you_ get out of it? heh heh :ultracool


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 21, 2004)

I get evidence of _The Martialist's_ influence on the habits of consumers in the martial arts industry.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> I get evidence of _The Martialist's_ influence on the habits of consumers in the martial arts industry.



:roflmao: ohhh-kay  :roflmao:


----------



## Spud (May 22, 2004)

Looks like a very functional and innovative knife, but the price is a little rich for my tastes. Otherwise yowsa!


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 4, 2004)

> When my Hideaway arrived I opened the package at my local mail drop service, where the staff knows me very well and handles the extraordinary volume of post I receive as publisher of The Martialist.* One friendly lady watched as I removed the knife from its packaging.
> 
> "What's that?" she asked.
> 
> ...



I am very shy of being involved in the legal system after a violent situation. As such, the above is _precisely_ what I want to hear.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 4, 2004)

I saw an ad for these recently and thought it would be great to get one. Now I just have to come up with the money.


----------



## Trent (Jun 4, 2004)

Excellent knife design I think, and very similar to what a bladesmith associate and I have been playing with.  Ours seems to be a hybrid of this knife and the Spyderco SPOT.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Phil,


I can't link to the article, could you put up a couple images on this thread??

Purdy Please...........


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jun 5, 2004)

How come you can't link to the article?  Work security filter stop it from coming through?


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 5, 2004)

SCHWEET!

a Carabiner karambit..........!

just kidding.

Lotsa potential there!


----------



## tmanifold (Jun 6, 2004)

FrontSight has come up with a great concept and the companion video by "SouthNarc" should be very good. I haven't seen that video but his work is quite good. The other great thing about the hideaway is that many of the top knife makers have collaborated with her to make dozens of variations.

Tony


----------

